# Raddlers



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

To get a good nights sleep?

And what is a Raddler?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

A good nights sleep comes with a day job lol
Baby raddler, crying when the "whateverf" doesn't work


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

The point is in what you wrote in your first line. "Chatting to other beekeepers everyday. I'm another who is always looking for a better way, mostly I have a system in place. Notes, a control group, expected outcome etc. But sometimes it's a conversation with another that improves that system or helps me see the obvious that sometimes a new idea blinds me to. When I start into a new "whatever" I do sleep well at least until the science kicks in.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

At least you are looking to see if it's working .
Even with the science, efficacy must be watched


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes. I can't believe the amount of beekeepers that see what I'm doing, try it themselves but change it. Then complain to me that it didn't work. I've go no issue with them using my concepts or even with changing it to work for them. But To then tell me it was rubbish, it didn't work. Ah dealing with people; so much harder than dealing with bees.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Lets chuck a spanner into the works and just say you must listen to the experts when they tell you that screened bottom boards help take care of mites and that brood breaks also takes care of mites, then talk about sugar shakes helping and that OAV does not work unless the bees are broodless. What the hell I have bees coming out of my ears and do not know what I am going to do with them I think maybe I should become a treatment free keeper until I can get my hives down to a manageable level.
Johno


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Pitty the hives that are left with the bee gym to control the critters


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Ian I am getting old and decrepit, last year I was struggling with about 45 hives and promised my wife that I would cut back to 25. Well so far my State certificate of health is for 85 hives. Even my 6 frame observation hive has expanded this year to the observation hive plus a single deep and 2 x 5 frame nucs. Where am I going wrong and by the way the only stuff I use for mite control is oxalic acid and now and again a little 50% formic acid and that device I made works great.
Johno


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> I think maybe I should become a treatment free keeper until I can get my hives down to a manageable level.


 Don't do that! I'm treatment free and have more bees than I need or want and they are still multiplying. At the current rate of expansion, I'll have more bees than there are humans on earth in about 10 more years.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Ian , I think your problem is that you need to move from reality based beekeeping to Faith based. Your constantly checking efficacy is injecting way to much reality, and causing stress levels. You need to BELIEVE that you are doing everything right, and your constant need for verification will disappear and euphoria will envelope all. That, or change your smoker fuel.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

Too funny crazy.
I'm just doing what ever everyone else is doing!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Saw a keeper in Slovenia had some shiny metal spheres on posts around his hives, apparently they harness the cosmic energy and bring harmony to his bees. That was where I saw the most crawlers in any of the apiaries I have been to. Are you using those Fusion?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I take it the bee gym didn't work out for you Ian lol


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> Are you using those Fusion?


 No Johno, I haven't seen crawlers in years except when I sometimes trial a queen or two from outside stock. The hardest thing to find in my bees is a mite.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I saw some crawlers. Raddled on a bit about it. Watched some youtube videos and decided to try something.
What crawlers? No way anything I did has anything to do with it. The range on them cosmic doo-hickies mentioned must be very specific and aimed at my two yards. 

IT WAS THE RUSSIANS!


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Johno This may help your growth rate 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5kR9Bn-Eks


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Oh yeah. Hooked up the dish. 
That has to be it. The dish is picking up the cosmic emissions and ...







Every yard needs a 14-foot satellite dish.  

Now where do the magnets go again?


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

msl said:


> Johno This may help your growth rate
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5kR9Bn-Eks


OMG this guy has 2000 subs!!! At the end is a pic of him giving a presentation about this, until then I honestly thought it was a joke lol.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Roland said:


> Ian , I think your problem is that you need to move from reality based beekeeping to Faith based. Your constantly checking efficacy is injecting way to much reality, and causing stress levels. You need to BELIEVE that you are doing everything right, and your constant need for verification will disappear and euphoria will envelope all. That, or change your smoker fuel.
> 
> Crazy Roland


lol, I'll just assume that's a cheeky comment,

Keepers that are kept in the cloud of euphoria are the first to point fingers


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

cheryl1 said:


> I take it the bee gym didn't work out for you Ian lol


Trial and error lol
I've been watching it for a week
They've completely ignored it now


----------

